# Misleading information ? or just me missing it?



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

On rare occasions I buy off ebay for parts I can't find locally. I generally try to get OEM parts, but will purchase the other manufacturers as well, if I think that there really isn't any negative outcome by doing so.

So I buy a new ram for my Western Unimount spare pump. I ordered it off Ebay and it comes through EPR distribution / AKA Russo power. I've bought from them in the past, and it has always comes out as OEM Parts sent to me, in OEM packaging. This time I goofed, and didn't read the ad that closely. I was sent an off brand part instead.

Granted, I goofed, and didn't read the ENTIRE ad, but I did read one section of it that, in hindsight, should have tipped me off to read further. 99% of the time (which I don't buy much from ebay) in the description section it tells you who the manufacturer is, and part number. Clearly, I need to stop "speed reading", and this is a good lesson not to when ordering parts.

Attached is a screen shot of the description. At quick glance, it looks as though the part number is the western part number, and it fits both western and fisher. The part I got was actually a different part number and made by a different company.

I'm not actually complaining about this, as I didn't read the ad thoroughly. I'm at fault for not reading it right. What I am asking is if you think the description area is misleading or not. They responded to my inquiry, and said this:

*The listing does not say that it is OEM made by Western, but that it fits it, and is OEM spec.. I apologize that the listing seems confusing to you. If you would like you can send the item back for a full refund, or you can keep it. *

Thanks

Ebay link http://www.ebay.com/itm/272028736981


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

What I received


----------



## NEhomer (Dec 3, 2016)

"I apologize that the listing is confusing to you" is pretty much the height of snarkiness but if they make good I guess that's what counts. 

Maybe chalk it up to having to be more careful with Russo but then, hmmmmmm, what kind of feedback?!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

NEhomer said:


> "I apologize that the listing is confusing to you" is pretty much the height of snarkiness but if they make good I guess that's what counts.
> 
> Maybe chalk it up to having to be more careful with Russo but then, hmmmmmm, what kind of feedback?!


Don't want to leave negative feedback...yet.

I asked them to simply correct the listing to reflect the proper part number and manufacturer. The reply was what I got in return.

I'm sure the part will work fine, although I will use a micrometer on its diameter before I use it.. If its not the same ill return it.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I'd say you learned your lesson & will read ads completely and ask seller if your unsure.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I didn't find it misleading. It says oem spec.

Based on knowledge of plow we have, just recognizing the part number tells us it's not Factory

Now may Joe Sno wouldn't understand or recognize the difference......

Let's flip the script, how would you have worded it


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> I didn't find it misleading. It says oem spec.


I picked up on the same thing.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

I think "misleading" is a bit of a stretch. At the same time, they didn't go out of their way to point out it is aftermarket. IMO the fact the seller offered a full refund (shipping costs?) makes it easier to accept.

I was (still am) much more upset when last year I called a local BOSS dealer to have them order me a new blade. I was not asked if I wanted OEM or aftermarket, nor did I specifically state what I wanted. The price I was quoted and required shipping time made me believe it would be OEM. My fault. I got an aftermarket that broke off at the corner on the very first lot I plowed; probably the first time I caught a curb.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> Let's flip the script, how would you have worded it


what I said above. Replace the manufacturer name with the correct one, along with their part number. Simple as,that.
The ad says I'm buying part number w25202, and another part number is substituted and what I received

Yes, I learned my lesson. My bad


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

So, w25202 is the Western part number? If so, yes it's deceptive. 
Also using Western..... as the name of the product?


----------



## bmc1025 (Jun 10, 2009)

Is the finnish rough compared to the oem one? I bought a similar one and it didn't even seem to be chrome.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

While I was up north today, I got one for stock, $55.00 I think. How much was the Ebay one? And I would have assumed it was a Western. Add should state aftermarket, will fit per manufacturers specs, made by a seven year old Chinese girl.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

P/N's aren't TM protected, since is was described as OEM Spec by using the OEM's P/N lets the consumer know it's a direct match. 
They gave an amble amount of info about the product and weren't deceitful...... But it's easy for me to say because I didn't get hosed....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

No.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Just wanted to thank everyone who responded regarding my making the mistake for "not reading thoroughly", the ad I purchased the ram from, and I'll fill you in on a bit of information that was provided to me from Ebay directly.

There are rules for listing items on Ebay, and regardless if you're a few purchases or sales in a lifetime schmuck like me, or if you're selling in the hundreds of thousands of items, you are required by EBAY to list the item description correctly, clearly and not to be misleading or misrepresenting the product in any way. Why ? Because there are boneheads like me and Randall (through his own admission) that would have assumed the product listed and to be received is the item number in the "description" section of the listing.

So, being the dik I am, I called Ebay and asked if I was being unreasonable, or myself not understanding or didn't spend enough time deciphering the listing. I asked them if I was unreasonable to believe that the listing was placed wrong, and listed wrong, and I'm just a dumbass for assuming.

The representative from Ebay said the opposite. They said that the listing is required to have the correct part number and manufacturer listed in the description of the item that will be shipped out to the consumer, so there is no "mis-perception of bait and switch". They said that the listing is WRONG and that if Maxxmotor item # 59052 is the actual product they are sending bidders or purchasers, they are REQUIRED to list that number and manufacturer in the listing to prevent any thoughts of misrepresentation.

They've contacted the vendor and will inform them to change the ad to as what was stated above.

So again, thank you all for your opinions as to what you thought about the ad. Much appreciated to the gang of snow plow hoodlums :laugh: Let me go wipe some of your footprints off of my backside and go back to my day of prepping the dodge.

Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------

